# Hyperdrive belts and pulleys



## Katana Man (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd love to keep my 12L quiet when running in the neighborhood. Hyperdrive belt and pulley system did just that. Almost silent! Love that! Anyway, is Hyperdrive still in business? Can I buy the pulleys and belts still?


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

They're still in business but the drive belt and pulley stuff has been out of production for quite a long time. You might find some on ebay or other buy-n-sell sites now and then.


----------

